# FS: Losi 8Ight 1.0 Buggy



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Up for grabs is my Losi 8ight 1.0 buggy. I bought the buggy used from a fellow local racer who take extremely good care of their equipment. All shock and Diff fluids have one run on them. Shock are setup 40 front and 35 rear and the diffs are 3k/7k/5k. Just cleaned all the bearings two weeks ago and have only one run on them. 

Comes with the following parts:

2 sets of Proline Crimefighters (one set unglued never used, one set only used once)
1 set of proline inside jobs, run once
1 step-pins, alittle worn, unmounted
4 panther white dish wheels, never mounted
2 tire foam inserts (orange)

4 bodies, 2 good for practice, two brand new painted, not trimmed out.

wing and wing mount
front shock tower
rear shock tower
chassis w/side guards
chassis side guards
Extra control arms, Front and rear
Extra full set of CVD's (front rear and center)
Extra set of tie rods (complete set)
Mud gurads
Set of rear hinge pins

I'm asking $400 for everything or, $300 for the buggy with one set of tires and one body. $100 for the other extras

If interested just send me a pm on here, I can check pm's from work.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How much you looking for on the mud gaurds and a set of tires, crimes or the inside j's


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

$300 for everything


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

$300 for all those parts, tires, wheels, bodys, etc is a smokin deal. Somebody should grab this buggy quick!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

still got it


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sure would make for a nice electric conversion, wouldn't it?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yea it would but i have gotten a losi eight t


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

cypressvendetta said:


> yea it would but i have gotten a losi eight t


Mmm... that truggy is ready set for a brushless setup. :dance: It would be WAY faster


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

no its not, some j*cka ss broke it and i got it half put together with broken and missing parts hahahaha


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

cypressvendetta said:


> no its not, some j*cka ss broke it and i got it half put together with broken and missing parts hahahaha


Its ok..... Look at it this way you know in your mind that YOU replace the parts that couldn't handle the real power. But for real bro Sorry to break those parts and we couldn't help it that the brushless was faster than a nitro on the track :slimer:


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yes it was faster heh


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

u can be fast all you want but if the driving skills arent there, you still suck lol


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

cypressvendetta said:


> u can be fast all you want but if the driving skills arent there, you still suck lol


Its all good :tongue:. Atleast I'm faster and tune my motor :dance:


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

its real easy to tune plug and pray one eyed bastard lmao


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats right Mr. Flower's


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

lmao so much for my friendly for sale post LOL....

still not sold, this one eyed bastard wont go play with his "dragster" and leave me alone. Give ya'll 20% off if ya poke him in his good eye.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

__________________
_Meredith Horn Jr_

_*Losi 8ight Truggy Brushless*_ <<<<--- what the h3ll is that? didnt you ***** out and go back to point a to point b racing because you couldnt handle 1/8 racing? hahahahaha Can the midget drive the dragster too?


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

**** that hurt! sad2sm see i'm crying in one eye Mr Flower's :slimer:


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

cypressvendetta said:


> u can be fast all you want but if the driving skills arent there, you still suck lol


from what i saw last weekend Meredith qualified 3rd on a bum run with a bunch of mistakes then proceeded to walk them in the second qualifier:slimer:......... until the truggy broke:headknock

That thing was flying:an4:

Hes got the proof on the print out's...:cheers: so what if it was a team effort:spineyes:

His truggy, my shocktower, your diff........thats what i call teamwork:dance:

I thinks its funny we all had to chip in to get one working car out of the four there

:****:****:**** <-----my new signature smilie right there, he's got style!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

lmao


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

if he hangs up his blue handicap tag off his controller we can drive for him and it will be legit lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

some of these rctech ppl are straight jackasses


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

cypressvendetta said:


> if he hangs up his blue handicap tag off his controller I can drive for him and it will be legit lol


Thats right you have one too :dance:


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

cypressvendetta said:


> some of these rctech ppl are straight jackasses


right. Like the guy offering me $75 for the buggy and I told him sure with and extra $100.00 for shipping


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

pretty much


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

still collecting dust...


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

BUGGY GONE


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you still have any of the extra parts? tires etc?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Sold it all together


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear on the news that the mafia is coming into town late tonight for a visit lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

nah he was cool about it


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

cypressvendetta said:


> nah he was cool about it


Sure the mafia always say that.... That's him on the right

Watch your back bro! :ac550:


----------

